# DP Awareness/Short Film on Depersonalization for BBC



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello Everyone!!

Adam Eley, who is working for BBC, would like to make a short film about Depersonalization to raise awareness and help sufferers.

If anyone is currenty residing in the UK. please please contact him and be a part of his project!! Perhaps he may have some other projects or contacts that he can direct you towards as well!

Even if you can,t be a part of the project, It wouldn't hurt to contact him and share your story - it would show the significance of the condition for the sufferers out there and he can deliver the word for future projects!!

Here is his message - from the website he posted it on, http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/showthread.php?t=206875

Hi,

I work for the BBC and am looking to make a short film on depersonalisation, speaking to people with the condition about their own experiences and the need to raise awareness.

I'm hoping to find students in the UK, or people who have recently left university, that are willing to take part.

If you might be interested, please email me at [email protected].

Best wishes,

Adam


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi there! 
Am sure Adam would be happy to hear from people but his film has in fact already been made! It was on BBC2 last week. Here it is http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05h8drf


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi there! 

Thank you very much for informing me; I was thinking it must be still in progress or so, good to know 

That said, I still think the more emails/messages/stories he gets, the more work he or his own community may develop about the issue in the long run, maybe someone else can come up with a new story/research which would make people not forget about it heh


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes absolutely! What did you think of the film itself btw? ????


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I'm replying just now!

I think it's a good film in the sense that it is really informing and enlightening,but I must say it also feels like it reflects the disorder as a condition that can be only be treated through cognitive therapies and such- which I don't fully agree with. You can still manage your anxiety but then still have the disorder, which also happens to be the case with a lot of people. If this disorder is also known to be caused by drugs such as cannabis,LSD etc., the point the film needed to make was MORE research is needed to come up with a medical solution and that MORE funding is needed to conduct treatments such as rTMS in the long run- this is what everyone is waiting to hear!
Sufferers out there needs to hear more than the fact that 'this is a disorder people need to be aware of and that there should be GP training to diagnose this condition'. I'm not saying that this should not be done of course it needs to be done( it should have been done ages ago) but it's just that the message sent should be stronger and sharper than the way it is being sent.
What is needed is FUNDING to come up with large scale conducted research, which I don't really see happening much,or maybe I'm missing something?
I mean I read this piece about vlogger Dodie Clark and another ex-sufferer Jane Charlton on BBC,(did I get the names wrong,maybe?)I can't stop but wonder why it is that these people with such networks don't come together and use their influence to start funding projects? It is one thing to talk to people about your experince and then another to actually take action...
I don't know,maybe people need to form active communities outside of this chatting network and get their voices to be heard...
Also,that number 600 000 thousand on the film can't be correct as the previous article on BBC suggested already that it is'1 in 50' people rather than 1 in 100.
I'm sorry I talked a lot,please enlighten me if I'm wrong or missing something here,I would appreciateto hear your opinion as well


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

This was a great film. It really described the awful state ppl with dp have. I very much related to it as a dp sufferer. 
And the pt that more clinicians should know about it is well taken.


----------

